# ID This bug?



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have some bugs in my tank and I need to know if they are what is eating the leaves on my begonia.

They are about 5mm long, light grey, and look like armadillos with lots of little legs.

thanks!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Sow bugs, pill bugs, rollie pollies, terrestrial isopods. They have been known to eat jewel orchid leaves. I don’t know about begonias. Many people seed their vivs with them, as their offspring can be eaten by the frogs. I have the ones that can roll up into a complete ball in my leuc viv. They haven’t done any significant damage to my jewel orchids or my begonias. I would actually like someone to level my begonia, so if you find out what is eating yours let me know. :wink:


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

:lol: 

I suspect slugs, but I haven't managed to catch any....


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Slugs are generally the culprit. The isopods will do some damage to a few plants, but they are generally not as rough as the slugs are. Look under any bark or large pieces of wood in your terrarium because this is where you will most likely find them. I have also made "traps" for them. Just before the terrarium lights turn out I place a saucer (or small jar burried in the substrate) full of beer. Place a screen over the top of the jar. The screen should have holes that are large enough for the slugs to slip through, but keeps the frogs out. Basically, the slugs are attracted to the beer and then they fall into the pitfall trap. If they don't drown, then you can freeze them to kill them. I generally let them go outside so they are at the mercy of the birds. 

-JB


----------

